# Understanding Ratings



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

*Uber Rating Systems*








*1. The 5 Star rating.*
Uber has a two way rating system for both pax (passenger) and driver.
The rating system is 1 to 5 stars with 5 stars being the highest.

At the end of a trip the driver must rate a pax. The driver can not add comments.
A pax may rate a driver either immediately, later (up to 72 hours) or decide not to rate at all. The pax can also add comments.

When a driver gets a ping, the pax rating is visible. A low star pax rating means that some other drivers have experienced problems with that pax.
The driver has the option to ignore the ping or accept.
When a driver accepts a ping, the pax can see the driver rating and may decide to cancel.

Both driver and pax start with 5 stars.

The overall rating is the average of the last 500 rated trips. (Uber is currently testing last 100 in some cities)
Uber allows a driver the first 50-100 rated trips to 'settle in'.
Uber does not always update the ratings immediately. This is to prevent retaliatory actions.






Pax can rate a driver unreasonably low (eg type of car, not break road rule)
Drive can rate a pax unreasonably low (eg did not talk, did not sit in the back).
Uber will not remove or change a rating.

If a driver rating drops below a city level (eg below 4.6) Uber can deactivate the driver.
Uber does not deactivate pax for low ratings and pax can open a new account anyway.

When Uber started, the system was a novelty and more people rated. Now those same people could not be bothered to rate.

Recently Uber introduced a revised way for passengers to rate their drivers.
Previously a 5 meant there were no issues with the trip.
Getting a 5* now means 'excelling'.
































This system encourages negative comments.

https://www.uber.com/info/driver-ratings/

*2. The Cancellation Rate.*
Uber wants pax to have a good experience. To discourage drivers from 'excessive' cancellations they provide a percentage record. If the percentage reaches a city level the driver can be deactivated.
Pax cancellations are excluded.
No-show cancellations are included.

https://help.uber.com/h/520c1520-14f7-4144-b581-8f18846a8174
https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/us-en/
*
3. The Acceptance Rate.*
Uber provides a percentage record of driver acceptances.

The acceptance rate is based on the last 7 days of rides. If you stop driving for a few days that 7 day period will cycle through. It's perfectly normal for your rate to go up or down.

Uber states that not accepting trip requests does not lead to deactivation.

https://help.uber.com/h/b6da86a4-2938-497c-a4fd-fd6f386aeefa
https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/us-en/

Edit: Your rating is not the only thing that can get you deactivated. Deactivation can be a result of TOS or Community Guideline breaches.

*Also consider checking this newbie link.*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/beginners-advice.149152/


----------

